# Mi Adorado CALLAO!!!



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

Mi adorado Callao!!!

Muchos de nosotros los peruanos hablamos de que cual es la 2da ciudad del Peru despues de la gran ciudad de Lima...muchos de nostros decimos Arequipa, otros dice Trujillo, otros dicen Cuzco, Chiclayo?
Pero lo que muchos de nosotros no decimos y hasta casi nos hemos olvidado es que fuera de la ciudad de Lima a tan solo 35 minutos de ella se encuentra una maravillosa ciudad con mucho potencial, con mucho empuje, que atravez de los anos se ha levantado sola, independiente de la gran Ciudad de Lima...propia, unica....mis queridos amigos, estamos hablando del primer puerto del Peru, El gran Puerto del Callao!! Para mi la segunda ciudad del Peru.

Durante muchos anos al puerto del Callao no se le mirava con muy buenos ojos.. Por ser puerto se le concideraba muy peligroso, habia mucha delincuencia, habian lugares oscuros y de no muy buena procedencia....todabia existen...pero tambien existe el lado bueno....lado bueno que toda gran ciudad tiene. Pero, como toda gran ciudad y gran puerto...tambien tiene una gran belleza, una belleza extrana y antigua, espirtu nato que no muere con el tiempo que todabia esta presente y que por tal todo Chalaco, o Portenos como yo deberiamos sentirnos muy orgullosos.

Senoras y senores les presento al gran Puerto del Callao primer puerto del Peru!!!

Espero que les gusten





























Viajando atravez de la Avenida la marina entrando por el distrito de La Perla!!!













































































































Calles antiguas viejas deterioradas por la humedad del mar....ahun de pie muestran la belleza y altura de un pasado que no se va.













































































































Ya regreso con mas!!!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Que lindo el thread Chalaco que hicistes, felicitaciones. La primera foto del satelite es super espectacular, me fascina la parte antigua del puerto, que bella quedaría con una buena remodelación total. Simplemente muy bonita. Se avecinan buenos tiempos para nuestro primer puerto, especialmente con la tán ansiada ampliación del terminal maritimo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bien chéveres las fotos! 

Mira, aquí te muestro una foto mía del paseo peatonal frente al Teatro Muncipal del Callao. 











ahh...y esta foto no es del Callao, es La Marina, pero todavía en San Miguel.


----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

J Block said:


> Bien chéveres las fotos!
> 
> Mira, aquí te muestro una foto mía del paseo peatonal frente al Teatro Muncipal del Callao.
> 
> ...



Ah!!! esa foto es de San Miguell se me paso, como esta tan cerquita se me fue dentro de todas....la segunda ese paseo peatonal esta fabuloza...pero todabia hay mas....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

qUE BUENAS FOTOS, EL CALLAO TAMBIEN ESTA MEJORANDO, QUE BIEN.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Excelentes fotos EJSABAD. Gracias por compartirlas


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

EJSABAD said:


> Ah!!! esa foto es de San Miguell se me paso, como esta tan cerquita se me fue dentro de todas....la segunda ese paseo peatonal esta fabuloza...pero todabia hay mas....


la foto número doce, también es de S.Miguel.

están bonitas lasf otos.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

muchas gracias por las fotos ejsabad especialmente por las de la perla, no tendras una foto del palacio municipal perleño??? ah y de hecho que el callao es la segunda ciudad mas importante del peru y ademas lima depende mucho de ella porque hay muchas cosas muy importantes en ella incluyendo el unico aeropuerto internacional del peru.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

francis2064 said:


> muchas gracias por las fotos ejsabad especialmente por las de la perla, no tendras una foto del palacio municipal perleño??? ah y de hecho que el callao es la segunda ciudad mas importante del peru y ademas lima depende mucho de ella porque hay muchas cosas muy importantes en ella incluyendo el unico aeropuerto internacional del peru.



oe.. no ah ! Una cosa es que sea el único aeropuerto que reciba vuelos de otros paises y otra cosa muy diferente; es decir q ,sea el únio aeropuerto internacional del Perú.

Muchos aeropuertos peruanos se consideran internacionales, a pesar de no recibir vuelos del extranjero


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Fotos de La Punta 

http://www.worldisround.com/articles/252898/index.html


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Cheveres las fotos ac tiempo q no paso por el callao y veo q cada día se esmeran x mejorarlo.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

Buen thread, estan bonitas las fotos.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

pacolam said:


> oe.. no ah ! Una cosa es que sea el único aeropuerto que reciba vuelos de otros paises y otra cosa muy diferente; es decir q ,sea el únio aeropuerto internacional del Perú.
> 
> Muchos aeropuertos peruanos se consideran internacionales, a pesar de no recibir vuelos del extranjero


bueno probablemente el aeropuerto del callao no sea el mejor en infraestructura comparado con otros en el interior del pais no te podria decir lo contrario ya que no conozco tantos aeropuertos pero yo no me refiero a la infraestructura del aeropuerto sino a que es el unico que recibe vuelos internacionales


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Buen trabajo! Las fotos estan bacanes, lo que más me gusta, de lo poco que conozco el Callao, es la vía expresa aún sin terminar, pero es una autopista bacán.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Bonito thread, el callao tiene zonas históricas que están en peor que las de Lima peor igual tiene zonas chevres, y sí, hay unas cuantas fotos de san miguel ahi


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

La primera foto es lo maximo ! , chevre el thread !


----------



## Daniel 18 (Aug 10, 2006)

Me parece que las fotos están excelentes.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Buen thread.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que lindo tu thread!!!!! Me gusto la foto de la zona del ovalo, se ve bonita y me dio recuerdos. Espero las proximas fotos!


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Muy bonito se ve El Callao, pero no esta bien mezclar las fotos con las de otros distritos.


----------

